# road trip



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2009)

So I took my new motor and drove down to Clovis to see my sister. It's 800 miles one way and I got an average of 23 miles to the gallon...not bad for all that power. But the new motor and tranny performed perfectly. I am so pleased.
My friend Robyn went along for the ride. She's an old hippie chick who does not know that tie dye and "far out man" went out 50 years ago. Plus she smokes...she rolls her own and I was SO paranoid that someone was gonna smell that cloud of smoke and I was gonna go to jail...I do think at one point I got a contact high (small car, clouds of smoke). Relatively worrisome. But I am proud that I don't have to live that way anymore. However she drives an old hippie bus and so driving thru the mountains in my Camaro at the speeds I normally drive at kinda shook her some. But I was having way lots of fun...
My sister has been working her butt off around her place. Her 'rain forest' has grown in beautifully and it made me feel bad that my Bob has such a barren place to live in and my sisters many torts have green lush graze that is tortoise perfection. Every where I looked there is evidence of her hard work. And her animals look so good! Lordy, you guys should see her Aldabrans...I think it's just been 6 months or so since I was down there last but they are growing like crazy. I didn't get to visit with my sister as much as I would have liked, I was worried about Big Bubba being sick and I would never forgive myself if he died while I was gone, so I slept for a while and then we left. Her pond is awake but it's beginning to look like my DBT Groucho is gone. There's been no evidence of her for too long now, that bothers me.
And my sister herself looks great. She looks like she has lost some weight (we are both slender)and her hair is cut in a very attractive style. I am wishing she would come up here. She's never seen my new house or my animals...I miss spending time with her and it makes me sorry I moved...but as much as she brags about her bright red truck she won't take it out on the road...


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Maggie that sounds like a wonderful, if quick trip. I am sure Yvonne was so glad to see you. I am hoping I may get a day to make a trip up to visit with her if she will have me for a few hours. Glad to hear the Camero is hummin and fine tuned again.


----------



## Isa (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice Maggie, it looks like you did a very nice trip . That must have been really nice driving the Camaro for 800 miles to go there . I am sure you and Yvonne had a lot of fun together. 
How is Big Bubba? Is everything all right with him?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2009)

The lining of his stomach is inflamed so he is vomiting. He puked in Robyn's shoe before the road trip! But not yet today, so I have hopes he's feeling better...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2009)

Silver truck...she drives a metallic silver big Dodge magnum thing with ginormous wheels and a nice sounding exhaust system. She's prolly havin a cow that I said her trk was red...that was her old one...


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 17, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> So I took my new motor and drove down to Clovis to see my sister. It's 800 miles one way and I got an average of 23 miles to the gallon...not bad for all that power. But the new motor and tranny performed perfectly. I am so pleased.
> My friend Robyn went along for the ride. She's an old hippie chick who does not know that tie dye and "far out man" went out 50 years ago. Plus she smokes...she rolls her own and I was SO paranoid that someone was gonna smell that cloud of smoke and I was gonna go to jail...I do think at one point I got a contact high (small car, clouds of smoke). Relatively worrisome. But I am proud that I don't have to live that way anymore. However she drives an old hippie bus and so driving thru the mountains in my Camaro at the speeds I normally drive at kinda shook her some. But I was having way lots of fun...
> My sister has been working her butt off around her place. Her 'rain forest' has grown in beautifully and it made me feel bad that my Bob has such a barren place to live in and my sisters many torts have green lush graze that is tortoise perfection. Every where I looked there is evidence of her hard work. And her animals look so good! Lordy, you guys should see her Aldabrans...I think it's just been 6 months or so since I was down there last but they are growing like crazy. I didn't get to visit with my sister as much as I would have liked, I was worried about Big Bubba being sick and I would never forgive myself if he died while I was gone, so I slept for a while and then we left. Her pond is awake but it's beginning to look like my DBT Groucho is gone. There's been no evidence of her for too long now, that bothers me.
> And my sister herself looks great. She looks like she has lost some weight (we are both slender)and her hair is cut in a very attractive style. I am wishing she would come up here. She's never seen my new house or my animals...I miss spending time with her and it makes me sorry I moved...but as much as she brags about her bright red truck she won't take it out on the road...



Sounds like you had a good weekend trip. Glad to hear the motor and tranny worked well. Hopefully you considered the "Break in" period and didn't hot rod it too much.  Sorry to hear Groucho is MIA. Hope Bubba is feeling better. Did Robyn notice before or after she put it on?  

Dawna


----------



## Candy (Mar 17, 2009)

You learn something new everytime you get onto this site. I was reading your thread and you said that you went up to visit your sister in Clovis and right away I thought " I wonder if Yvonne is her sister" and come to find out she is. It all makes sense now you both have been raising and rescuing tortoises for 35 years plus. How nice that you went to visit her. I hope Big Bubba gets to feeling better soon. Candy


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 18, 2009)

Candy said:


> You learn something new everytime you get onto this site. I was reading your thread and you said that you went up to visit your sister in Clovis and right away I thought " I wonder if Yvonne is her sister" and come to find out she is. It all makes sense now you both have been raising and rescuing tortoises for 35 years plus. How nice that you went to visit her. I hope Big Bubba gets to feeling better soon. Candy



I have not had tortoises that long. My sister has been involved in turtle and tortoise rescue for about 35 years, but not me. For most of that time I was a long distance truck driver...


----------



## Isa (Mar 18, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> The lining of his stomach is inflamed so he is vomiting. He puked in Robyn's shoe before the road trip! But not yet today, so I have hopes he's feeling better...



Poor Big Bubba, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2009)

I am glad you were up to doing a road trip. Sounds like you had a blast. It is too bad you two can't get together as often as you both would like, but it always sounds like the time you do get is very special and precious to you both.


----------

